# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Veel stress bij kinderen van een ouder met kanker - Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Veel stress bij kinderen van een ouder met kanker*
*Telegraaf -** 16 minuten geleden*
GRONINGEN - Een derde van alle kinderen van een ouder met kanker heeft last van stress. Deze kinderen zouden tegen dit zogenaamd posttraumatische stresssymptoom (PTSS) moeten worden behandeld. Dat blijkt uit *...* 
Veel stress bij kinderen van een ouder met kanker Blik op Nieuws
Stress bij kinderen van zieke ouder RTL Nieuws
*alle 5 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

